
Enabling Offline "Facebook Likes" Via QR Codes For Your Brand - nreece
http://www.dericloh.com/enabling-offline-facebook-likes-via-qr-codes
======
andrewacove
My project ties QR codes to Twitter, Foursquare, and Facebook profiles:
<http://www.getaquirk.com/> So you can scan a QR and easily follow, check-in,
etc.

Currently debugging a change in the FB API that broke something. But still
something to check out if you're into QR uses.

------
citricsquid
How strange, this was just discussed over on Reddit! A user posted about their
library having new vending machines, people were discussing QR codes for
nutrition and stuff, I suggested QR codes for liking remotely.

It's an excellent idea and will probably happen with the rise in smart phones,
maybe blippy are in a position to do this, maybe they're already developing
it!

------
brownie
I like it but can't see it taking off until QR readers are standard on mobile
OS'. I imagine the percentage of users with both smart phones and QR
applications installed on them is pretty small.

------
alanh
To me, this seems about as pointless as Foursquare; and yet just as
interesting to marketing folks.

~~~
willstraf
It may seem that way to you, but just look at how popular Foursquare is. The
general public loves it.

